# تصدقوا : نكد المرأه مفيد لها !!!!



## Coptic MarMar (23 يناير 2009)

*دراسة مصرية: النكد يقوي قلب الزوجة ويطيل عمرها







الدراسة حذرت من خطورة الوحدة على ضغط الدم
خلصت دراسة مصرية إلى أن الزوجات اللاتي يتنازعن مع أزواجهن يحمين أنفسهن من المشاكل في القلب، وغيرها من الأمراض التي تسبب الوفاة، بعكس الزوجات اللواتي يلزمن الصمت في الخلافات مع أزواجهن، فإنهن يتعرضن للإصابة بالأمراض القلبية أكثر من غيرهن أربع مرات. 
ونقلت صحيفة "المصري اليوم" المستقلة، الاثنين 19-1-2009، عن رئيس وحدة الحالات الحرجة في معهد القلب جمال شعبان قوله إن احتمال الإصابة بمرض قلبي يتضاعف عند الزوجات اللاتي يسبب لهن عملهن مشاكل في بيت الزوجية.
وبالنسبة لعلاقة العمل بأمراض القلب، فإن النساء العاملات في وضع صحي أفضل، حيث يعاني خمسهن فقط من ارتفاع ضغط الدم و2% منهن بأمراض القلب، مقارنة بالنساء اللاتي لا يعملن، حيث يعانى ثلثهن من ارتفاع ضغط الدم و6% منهن من أمراض القلب. 
وأكد شعبان أن هناك دراسات حديثة تؤكد فائدة الزواج على صحة القلب، بعد أن وجدت أن الأشخاص الذين لم يتزوجوا أبدا هم الأكثر عرضة لخطر الموت مبكرا. ولفت إلى أن أمراض القلب والأوعية الدموية تصدرت أسباب الوفيات عند الأشخاص في منتصف العمر. 
وشملت الدراسة حوالى 80 ألف شخص نصفهم تقريبا من المتزوجين. وتمثلت الخطورة الأعلى في الأشخاص الذين لم يتزوجوا على الإطلاق خاصة الرجال، تليهم الأرامل والمطلقون والمطلقات. 
وقال شعبان إن هذه المؤشرات تؤكد خطورة العزلة والانفراد والوحدة على ضغط الدم وتصلب الشرايين وأزمات القلب ليس فقط على كبار السن، بل بين من هم في منتصف العمر أيضا. وأضاف: "تزوجوا تصحوا، فللمتزوجين فقط ميزة صحة القلب والشرايين".

يعنى من الأخرررررررر نكدى عليه براحتك علشان عمرك يطول 30: ههههه*​


----------



## just member (23 يناير 2009)

*ميرسى على الموضوع يا مرمر*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (23 يناير 2009)

بس كدة مش تقولوا كدة من الأول ياجدعان
غالية والطلب رخيص
دة انتى تؤمرى​


----------



## Rosetta (23 يناير 2009)

> يعنى من الأخرررررررر نكدى عليه براحتك علشان عمرك يطول  ههههه



*على طووووول
هههههههه
مرسي يا عسل موضوع من الاخر ​*


----------



## mero_engel (23 يناير 2009)

*طيب طمنتينا يا شيخه *
*الهي ربنا يريح قلبك *
*نشتغل بقي براحتنا وننكد*
*هههههههههه*​


----------



## kalimooo (23 يناير 2009)

هههههههههههههههه

طيب بصوت خافت 

حتى لا يسمعوك الى عندنا

موضوع جميل

شكرااااااا لك مرمر

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 يناير 2009)

_*طيب ما دام بيطول العمر 
نكدي علينا براحتك
ههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي علي المعلومه
بس الخبر لو اتعرف هيعمموا قانون النكد العام*_​


----------



## gigi angel (23 يناير 2009)

وانا برضه عماله اقول كل اللى بجوزوا  بينكدوا على بعض ليه وليه بيتخنقوا اتارى

مرسى يا مرمر ووعد منى انكدلك عليه


----------



## الملكة العراقية (23 يناير 2009)

اهم شئ طول العمر هههههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك يا مرمر على الموضوع الجميل​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 يناير 2009)

come with me قال:


> *ميرسى على الموضوع يا مرمر*
> *ربنا يباركك*​



*العفووووو يا جوجو​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 يناير 2009)

nonogirl89 قال:


> بس كدة مش تقولوا كدة من الأول ياجدعان
> غالية والطلب رخيص
> دة انتى تؤمرى​



*هههههههه

يالهوى ماتصدقوا :hlp:​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 يناير 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *على طووووول
> هههههههه
> مرسي يا عسل موضوع من الاخر ​*



*العفوووووو يا روز ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 يناير 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *طيب طمنتينا يا شيخه *
> *الهي ربنا يريح قلبك *
> *نشتغل بقي براحتنا وننكد*
> *هههههههههه*​



*مااااااااتصدق انت يا جميل ههههه​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> طيب بصوت خافت
> 
> ...



*هههههههههه

يارب يكون وصل يا كليموو :t30:​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 يناير 2009)

ayad_007 قال:


> _*طيب ما دام بيطول العمر
> نكدي علينا براحتك
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسي علي المعلومه
> بس الخبر لو اتعرف هيعمموا قانون النكد العام*_​



*هههههههههه

من عنيا يا عياد بس اللى يستحمل :smil16:​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 يناير 2009)

germen قال:


> وانا برضه عماله اقول كل اللى بجوزوا  بينكدوا على بعض ليه وليه بيتخنقوا اتارى
> 
> مرسى يا مرمر ووعد منى انكدلك عليه



*نكدرى برااااااااحتك ياجيرو30:​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 يناير 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> اهم شئ طول العمر هههههههههههههه
> ربنا يباركك يا مرمر على الموضوع الجميل​



*ميرررررسى ياقمر​*


----------



## Ferrari (24 يناير 2009)

ههههههههههههه كدة يا مرمر قومتى الستات على الرجالة :act23:عشان ينكدوا عليهم

بس على فكرة مش كل الرجالة اللى بتستحمل النكد فى رجالة بتلوش :hlp:على طول

يعنى ممكن يقصر عمر الوحدة فى لحظة هههههههههههههه

شكرا على الموضوع يا مرمر

الرب يبارك حياتك وتنكدى انتى كمان ههههههههههههه
​


----------



## loly80 (24 يناير 2009)

يا حبيبتي

اديني كمان واشجيني

اديني كل يوم من دة

بس حرام بعد ما يرتاح وينفد الشغل من راسة وكل حاجة


ابتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتدددددددددددي انااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## vetaa (24 يناير 2009)

اممم تنكدى عليه وهو يقوم باحلى واجب معاكى لا حرام برضه


----------



## رانا (24 يناير 2009)

ههههههههههه جت على دماغ الرجاله​


----------



## جارجيوس (24 يناير 2009)

يعني يا مرمر مرتي تنكد على ويطول عمرها وانا انجلط و اموت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (24 يناير 2009)

يعنى من الأخرررررررر نكدى عليه براحتك علشان عمرك يطول 

*انا هعمل بنصيحتك يا مرمر ههههههههههههههههه
ميرسيييييييييي على الدرس المفيد ده

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*


----------



## H O P A (24 يناير 2009)

من رأيي الشخصي :

- هو مش هيكون مفيد ليها ... 

ممكن الست لما تيجي تنكد علي زوجها يقوم هو متنرفز عليها واخدها قلمين رايح جاي حلوين و كدة قلبها لا هيجمد و لا بتاع و هتترعب اول ما تشوفه ...

او ممكن في لحظة عنف يروح راميها بحاجة في وشها ... يجيب اجلها و بكدة عمرها لا هيطول و لا حاجة ...

فخلي بالكم بقي يا بنات ... هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (24 يناير 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
نعيش ونكد يا اوختى
ميرسى يا مرمر موضوع جميل جداااااااا​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 يناير 2009)

Ferrari قال:


> ههههههههههههه كدة يا مرمر قومتى الستات على الرجالة :act23:عشان ينكدوا عليهم
> 
> بس على فكرة مش كل الرجالة اللى بتستحمل النكد فى رجالة بتلوش :hlp:على طول
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههه

لا بقى يا فيرارى اللى انت بتتكلم عليه ده قضاء وقدر 

يعنى ماليش دعوة اناااااااااا :smil16: ههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 يناير 2009)

loly80 قال:


> يا حبيبتي
> 
> اديني كمان واشجيني
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههه

ماصدقتى يا لولى طيب جربى 

واحنا مستنين نعرف الأخبار 30:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 يناير 2009)

vetaa قال:


> اممم تنكدى عليه وهو يقوم باحلى واجب معاكى لا حرام برضه



*معانا جاسوووووووس يا ردالة 30: 

هههههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 يناير 2009)

رانا قال:


> ههههههههههه جت على دماغ الرجاله​



30:30:
30:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 يناير 2009)

جريس قردحجي قال:


> يعني يا مرمر مرتي تنكد على ويطول عمرها وانا انجلط و اموت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*لالالالالالا طبعا بعد الشررررر

يا بنات الله يخليكو نكدواااا براحة علشان متوصلش للدرجة :hlp:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 يناير 2009)

ميريام عادل قال:


> يعنى من الأخرررررررر نكدى عليه براحتك علشان عمرك يطول
> 
> *انا هعمل بنصيحتك يا مرمر ههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسيييييييييي على الدرس المفيد ده
> ...



*ههههههه شكلك ماصدقتى :hlp:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 يناير 2009)

H O P A قال:


> من رأيي الشخصي :
> 
> - هو مش هيكون مفيد ليها ...
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههه

مانا قولت ده قضاء وقدر يا جماعة :11azy:

طيب على الاقل هتبقى فى مصلحكتوا 30: ههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 يناير 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> نعيش ونكد يا اوختى
> ميرسى يا مرمر موضوع جميل جداااااااا​*



*هههههههههه

تعيشى وتنكدى يا اختى 30:*​


----------



## وليم تل (29 يناير 2009)

> يعنى من الأخرررررررر نكدى عليه براحتك علشان عمرك يطول  ههههه


يعنى بزمتك المفروض الواحد يقول اية لما يجى يدعى لكن
روحوا يا بنات طنطو حوا وتعيشوا فى نكد دائم  :t30:
وشكرا مرمر مارو
على الدراسة الجميلة
مودتى​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 فبراير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> يعنى بزمتك المفروض الواحد يقول اية لما يجى يدعى لكن
> روحوا يا بنات طنطو حوا وتعيشوا فى نكد دائم  :t30:
> وشكرا مرمر مارو
> على الدراسة الجميلة
> مودتى​



*هههههههه

ماهى الدعوة دى مش فى مصالحتكم يا أستاذى :t30:

كله هييجى عليكم 30: هههه*​


----------



## totty (4 فبراير 2009)

*حاااااااااااضر بس كده

انتى تؤمرى يا مرمرهههههههههههههه

تحفه انتى*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (4 فبراير 2009)

*صدقينى ياختى بنكد لوحدى على اى حد فى الدنيا 

يعنى مش محتاجة اتجوز علشان انكد عليه

انا بدربله  فى الناس اليومين دول 

والله 
يابت عمرى يطول بقى وانكد عليه زى عنيا 


وحياتك لاقولك نكتة بقى هيه 

واحد اتجوز واحدة بتعز النكد زى عنيها فبيقولها انا تعبت من كتر النكد 

ايه رايك نعمل يوم نكد ويوم فرح

فى يوم الفرح روح لقاها متحزمة وبتقولة بكرة النكد بكرة ​*


----------



## SALVATION (4 فبراير 2009)

_لاء بقى غريبة دية وسايبه كل العلاج ومسكه فى ديه 
الرحمة يا هووووووووووووو
هههههههههه
ربنا يبعد عنا المرض الاول والنكد بعدية علطول لانة فى تعداد الامراض
مشكوره كتييير مرمر لوصفتك​_


----------



## EBRAAM (4 فبراير 2009)

حرام عليكى ضيعتينا طيب هنلمهم ازاى دلوقتى


----------



## sara A (5 فبراير 2009)

*نكدى عليه براحتك علشان عمرك يطول *
*هههههههههههههههه*
*بجد موضوع جامد*
*شكرا مرمر*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 فبراير 2009)

totty قال:


> *حاااااااااااضر بس كده
> 
> انتى تؤمرى يا مرمرهههههههههههههه
> 
> تحفه انتى*​



*الله يتحفك يا تووووووتى :hlp:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 فبراير 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *صدقينى ياختى بنكد لوحدى على اى حد فى الدنيا
> 
> يعنى مش محتاجة اتجوز علشان انكد عليه
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههه

يا دمااااااااغك يا انجى :hlp: طبعا انتى ماتصدقى *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 فبراير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _لاء بقى غريبة دية وسايبه كل العلاج ومسكه فى ديه
> الرحمة يا هووووووووووووو
> هههههههههه
> ربنا يبعد عنا المرض الاول والنكد بعدية علطول لانة فى تعداد الامراض
> مشكوره كتييير مرمر لوصفتك​_



*هههههههههه

ايه ياتونى عايز عمرنا يقصر يعنى :t30:​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 فبراير 2009)

EBRAAM قال:


> حرام عليكى ضيعتينا طيب هنلمهم ازاى دلوقتى



*ههههههههههه

حلووووووووة هنلمهم ازاى دى :hlp:

ررررررررربك كريم :t30:​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 فبراير 2009)

sara A قال:


> *نكدى عليه براحتك علشان عمرك يطول *
> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *بجد موضوع جامد*
> *شكرا مرمر*



*العفووووو ياقمر احنا فى الخدمة 30:*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 فبراير 2009)

*واية اللي هيفيدني لما انكد علية ويسبني ويطفش مني وعمري يطول وانا لوحدي 
يفيد باية طولت العمر والانسانة وحيدة 

مرسي مرمر​*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (7 فبراير 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
تسلم ايدك يا مرمر
معا للنكد ​هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Tota Christ (7 فبراير 2009)

مرسى مرمر على الموضوع ومادام الخناق بيعمل كده اسيبك واروح اتخانق براحتىهههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BishoRagheb (9 فبراير 2009)

*النكد ده حاجة اساسي
في حياة البنت
جبتي ايه جديد
وهما لما هيصدقوا بقي​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 فبراير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *واية اللي هيفيدني لما انكد علية ويسبني ويطفش مني وعمري يطول وانا لوحدي
> يفيد باية طولت العمر والانسانة وحيدة
> 
> مرسي مرمر​*



بووووووووووريه منكم يا بنات :new2: ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 فبراير 2009)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> تسلم ايدك يا مرمر
> معا للنكد ​هههههههههههههههههههههه



أيوووووووة بالظبط كده

وهو المطلوووووووووووب :spor2:

ههههههههه ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 فبراير 2009)

Tota Christ قال:


> مرسى مرمر على الموضوع ومادام الخناق بيعمل كده اسيبك واروح اتخانق براحتىهههههههههههههههههههههههه



فهمتنينى غلط يا توتا 

النكد الزوجى بس اللى يطول العمر :smil12:

ههههه ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 فبراير 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *النكد ده حاجة اساسي
> في حياة البنت
> جبتي ايه جديد
> وهما لما هيصدقوا بقي​*



أيووووووووووة صح ده أحنا بردوا :new2: ​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (23 فبراير 2009)

*شكراً مرمر على المعلومة 
بس مش حرام ...دحنا غلابة
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2009)

*حاضر مش هكسرلك كلمه يا مرموره هههههههه
ميررررررسى على الموضوع والنصيحه الغاليه ياقمررر*


----------

